
Current Mobile Patent Suits - Graphic of the Day - ColinWright
http://blog.thomsonreuters.com/index.php/mobile-patent-suits-graphic-of-the-day
======
ColinWright
Here's another rendering of the same thing:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/MobileSuits.png>

There may be errors, I gave myself 5 minutes to replicate it.

ADDED IN EDIT:

Thank you to the people who've got in touch.

1\. I've fixed the omissions - thanks

2\. I did it to see how clean and simple the graphic can be. The existing ones
were either misleading and unhelpful, or seemed to be whizzy/technical for the
sake of being whizzy/technical.

I like a single, simple, clean image.

FINAL EDIT: Now added the indication of who uses Google's Android OS

~~~
robin_reala
Motorola are owned by Google right? Or is the part of Motorola that’s suing /
being sued the bit they didn’t buy?

~~~
ori_b
Not yet. There's still a good deal of stuff that needs to happen before the
acquisition can proceed.

------
ndefinite
The Reuters graphic intentionally confuses. Mike Bostock (D3.js creator) has
made a much more clear graphic: <http://bl.ocks.org/1153292>

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. By eye you can see 'components' are in the wrong places, can easily
imagine better layouts with shorter, straighter paths.

------
mindstab
Apple really seems to enjoy suing people. So much for their old "we're indie
and fighting the evil empire" mantra :/

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Or Apple is a convenient target with lots of cash. Or, more likely, Apple
feels like it really does own its IP and that it would be catastrophic to it's
business to see hundreds of iPhone clones running around. Apple is also trying
to jump into lawsuits they weren't named in for their develoers' sakes.

Just knowing how many lines are coming out of a place doesn't give knowledge
of who is right or wrong. The stupid laws beget stupid law suits.

More interesting will be to see the outcomes. Apple doesn't generally like
cross-licensing, so they may go all the way to verdict. If the suits were
frivolous, we should find out.

~~~
throwaway32
In most (all?) of the cases listed in the graphic, apple is the one that
started litigation, and then was countersued, this has nothing to do with
apple being a "convenient target with lots of cash", nor are any of these
suits "for their develoers' sakes".

------
St-Clock
The graphic would be much more interesting if we could see the indirect links
targeting Google. I believe that patent suits targeting B&N and Samsung (a
subset maybe) are really targeted toward Google.

------
naner
If this is about _mobile_ patent suits, why is Amazon included? I know Amazon
pays Microsoft licensing to use Linux on their servers, but that has nothing
to do with mobile.

~~~
gcb
for one i remember apple suing it for using appstore.

but there is no line for that

------
bfe
With regard to licensing, this graphic is incomplete. It would be interesting
to see a thorough version.

------
bluelu
Centuries ago, you would write that all paths lead to rome.

Today, all paths lead from Apple.

